# Ralph?????????????



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Hope that everythings ok, call Bob or Earl and let them know you are ok, both tried to call Saturday. Missed you Saturday.


----------



## Jim Johnston (Aug 10, 2001)

Ralph: Hope you aren't sick or hurt or a bad emergency. We were looking for you this eekend.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I saw Ralph stumbling around drunk mumbling 644 or 642 Saturday night. It was raining cats and dogs. Last I saw him, he had his Zziplex some yellow rocket fuel and a spool of Suffix. He told me, that he was going to practice. I started laughing and went in the house because it was 10:00pm.

Remedial Tony


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Dear friends
First of all Thank you Remedial Tony.
There is nothing wrong with Mr.backcaster.We worried that perhaps he was injuried or had an emergency.Upon talking to him today[Sunday]I find that he is well and had no emergency.We are all thankful that all is well with him. However I think that all comments about his not showing up after issueing a challange to Tom B should be posted here for all to see.
Bob


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Disappointed yes, but I do EXPECT the DINNER on the 17th of October, sadly though, by reason of DEFAULT. But the numbers will continue to climb on the higher side, making it that much more difficult to catch me. The CHALLENGE is still open, if you can still swing that big stick. Looking forward to October dude.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

jim, there was no emergency. but thanks for the concern but i got in late from chicago on friday night. frankly the rain discouraged me but i also had some work to do get done. sorry i missed you.
k-tom, i acknowledge the default and dinner is on me. rest assured i will exact my revenge. better keep practicing bud. i am willing to split the cost of the backcasting trophy with you if you still plan to have one made. 
remedial tony, urghhh, MY NEMESIS. MR. LOOSE LIPS; NEXT TIME WE DRINK TOGETHER YOU ARE BUYING! [did you ever get the 150g. lead weights from bob?]
bob, that is Sir Backcaster to you. thanks for calling bud i sincerely appreciate the sentiment. it sounds like the competition is really bringing out the best in the competitors. you deserve the lion share of the credit for the success of Sportscast to date. take a bow bubba.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Ordered a Bullet LT this AM and it will be here next week, so watch out. You talk the talk, but can you walk the walk? No excuses come Oct. dude. If theres a no show in Oct. I cannot imagine the consquences. Practice, practice, practice. you've got almost 4 months, and you will definitely need it, cause I will; be over 700 by then, and you can take that to the bank. Until the Oct. challenge, which by the way I eagerly await.
King Tom the Backcasting Knight slayer.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

k(king)-tom,is it too late for you to order a Quattra tip(the same one as the one we have now) for me? 
humbled yet loveable Sir Backcaster


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

king tom, (i could not hold it another second) dude, you beat me( by default) by twenty or so feet not a hundred feet. considering the weather a pyrrhic victory a best.
i not a betting man so i would like to keep these wagers to gentlemen's bets. 
my offer to split the cost of the backcasting trophy still stands.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

quit negotiating ralph. he'll nail you to a wall. jokingly, of course, but lookout.


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Ralph
Just keep up the practice and you won't have any problem in Oct. 
Doesn't humble pie suck.
bob


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Ralph, Another rib, no, finding it in my heart to give you a chance to start from scratch, admit have a couple of months on you with the cast but then again, you have youth. Myself, an old fart with a bad back, bad shoulders, and knees. Naw......... I'm still going to kick your butt, but then again it would be a pleasant surprise if you show up in Oct. and gave me something to shoot at. Then again if Vicary shows up in Oct. we are both in deep Crap.


----------

